# Best anime ever...



## FML (Feb 8, 2011)

Death note HOLY SHI*! By the end of this anime I was tripping balls. The music, the atmosphere, the tone, and overall just everything was so amazing! When it ended I felt really depressed. Honestly my whole perspective on life has changed lol. Japanese voice actors are amazing!


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Your next anime assignment is Code Geass.. enjoy


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Meh, dare I say it but, it's a little overrated...

I was really enjoying it, but I lost interest when L died to be honest, after that it was really boring to me. But I read the ending in the manga so I'm not missing anything.

Yep.


----------



## Mich123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Death note is awesome,the manga's awesome as well,ive read death note to death


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

My favorites, lots of older stuff although I watch lots of new stuff too.Fist of the Northstar is probably my number one. Ive seen every episode, the Oavs, the 1st movie and the live action movie.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

FML said:


> Death note HOLY SHI*! By the end of this anime I was tripping balls. The music, the atmosphere, the tone, and overall just everything was so amazing! When it ended I felt really depressed. Honestly my whole perspective on life has changed lol. Japanese voice actors are amazing!


Yes, the entire series was great. I rarely see anything that is captivating enough to keep me wanting to keep watching episode after episode in one sitting. I loved the music and plot. It was really the first anime I got into and unfortunately, nothing after it has really compared.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I agree :b


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I liked it, wasnt the best, and it is a tad bit overrated. Genius plot and beautiful style though. Matsuda FTW.

My favorite is Higurashi ^^


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

School days, D. Gray Man, Guilty Crown, and Ao No Exorcise if you have the chance.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Just Tony said:


> D. Gray Man


I love you.



Watercoulour said:


> My favorite is Higurashi ^^


Backlogged that because I'm scared to watch the dub and have it be horrible. I REALLY dislike having to use subs...

I think Death Note was a tad overrated. I liked it, but I wasn't in chills or anything by the end of it. I really loved Geass the whole time. I've yet to finish D. Gray Man because I have the false hope that FUNimation will dub the second half at some point. :|


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Your next anime assignment is Code Geass.. enjoy


Haha, the Code Geass ending was ahh, epic? :clap


----------



## GeorgeBush (Feb 25, 2012)

Death Note was pretty good, I guess.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Death Note is one of my favourite anime ^^ have all the manga and the anime~ but yeah, Code Geass, FMA, D-Grayman and stuff are also pretty similar, as people have mentioned before anyway xD


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I know sh*t about anime, but, Elfen Lied?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> I know sh*t about anime, but, Elfen Lied?


I love you as well. That **** gave me chills by the end of it. Loved it the whole way through.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Clannad and Clannad Afterstory! It's very, very well done. It's hard to say as to what it's all about but just watch it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mapthesoul said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Clannad and Clannad Afterstory! It's very, very well done. It's hard to say as to what it's all about but just watch it.


I hear bad things about the dub. I've yet to give it a shot, but I think I could get into it if I enjoyed School Rumble as much as I did. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

If Death Note has you at the edge of your seat than you obviously need to check out Gungrave. Now that show is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Monster > Berserk > NGE > Elfen Lied > everything else


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Want a bit of Blood +, Claymore, Gunslinger Girl, 5 centimetres per Second in there.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Want a bit of Blood +, Claymore, Gunslinger Girl, 5 centimetres per Second in there.


Claymore is a good one <3


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Skylaishot said:


> Meh, dare I say it but, it's a little overrated...
> 
> I was really enjoying it,* but I lost interest when L died to be honest*, after that it was really boring to me. But I read the ending in the manga so I'm not missing anything.
> 
> Yep.


Yep, as soon as he got killed off the show went down a notch. Still good mind.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

shadowmask said:


> Monster


Monster was amazing, so dark and sadly so underrated, however I will let my avatar do the talking for my favourite anime, I'm also a huge Digimon and DBZ fan from back when I was a kid, others I like are FMA: Brotherhood, D Gray Man, Gundam 00, and Toriko which is growing on me.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Monster > Berserk > NGE > Elfen Lied > everything else


I liked Monster up until the last two episodes. The ending didn't feel quite right.


----------



## Pantomime (Aug 21, 2011)

Hellsing Ultimate definitely...
I mean come on, it has vampires, war-craving nazis, and crazy catholics fighting against each other! How is that NOT awesome?!


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Hellsing is a great anime! Code geass, Shiki i just watched and is good, madoka magica, claymore, gintama, elfen lied, naruto, shugo chara, usagi drop, omg princess jellyfish is frigan hilarious! Its about these otaku girls abd i frigan loved it and the manga too. ahhh soo many great animes out there... Too many to list!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, Hellsing/Hellsing Ultimate is great ^^ are all the episodes of Hellsing Ultimate out yet though?

Persona 4 is a great anime so far, it's ongoing and the subbed version comes out every friday <3 Also... School Days, if you're looking for some tragedy. The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, Lucky Star and Azumanga Daioh for randomness and comedy. Neon Genesis Evangelion is great when it comes to mechas. D.N.Angel and 07 Ghost are awesome when it comes to angelic-like animes XDDDD. And finally! If vampires are what you're lookiing for as well Vampire Knight and Vampire Knight Guilty are pretty epic <3 booh yah XD. Bit more toned down than Hellsing but is pretty awesome all the same.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

so happy people mentioned gunslinger girl+elfen lied.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Toppington said:


> I liked Monster up until the last two episodes. The ending didn't feel quite right.


I agree, it was disappointing after all the buildup.

Other notable series I enjoyed:

Escaflowne
Cowboy Bebop
Trigun
Paranoia Agent
Casshern Sins
Texhnolyze
Rurouni Kenshin
Fist of The North Star


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

shadowmask said:


> I agree, it was disappointing after all the buildup.
> 
> Other notable series I enjoyed:
> 
> ...


i agree to that list as well, not to mention elfen lied, full metal alchamist

even though i still moved to manga and still reading strongest decipline kienchi , baki son of ogre , hunter x hunter and my fav of all BERSERK!! its old school since 1989 or so, and still on going, lots of people haven't heard of it but if you like dark stories, check it out. 
i think i've seen everything out there, except romantic school life ones, sorry girls but they bore me to death


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

LWR said:


> hunter x hunter


I love this show, Hisoka is one of my favourite all time characters.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

DBZ


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Toppington said:


> I hear bad things about the dub. I've yet to give it a shot, but I think I could get into it if I enjoyed School Rumble as much as I did. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


Just watch the subtitled version, that's what I did. Even if you don't prefer it over the dubbed version, it's well worth it. I don't like watching with dubs, most of the time the voices are pretty awful lol.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I love you.
> 
> Backlogged that because I'm scared to watch the dub and have it be horrible. I REALLY dislike having to use subs...
> 
> I think Death Note was a tad overrated. I liked it, but I wasn't in chills or anything by the end of it. I really loved Geass the whole time. I've yet to finish D. Gray Man because I have the false hope that FUNimation will dub the second half at some point. :|


D. Gray-Man is amazing!.... Just quoted you to ask, have you read the manga? And if you did, was the anime better? I don't have much time to watch anime but I'm reading the manga and want to see if the anime is really, really worth it. The manga is really good.

As for Death Note... The music and art are great, but the series went downhill after L died. (He was my favorite character too...) It was nice, it was the anime that started my anime fandom. It was one of the few dubbed animes that I like better than the original japanese dub(not that I didn't like the japanese dubbed one, the english voice actors just sounded more appealing to me). My favorite anime is either fullmetal alchemist or durarara!! But I'm leaning more towards FMA.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Initial d


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

There is no best, however my favourite is Code Geass.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

mapthesoul said:


> Just watch the subtitled version, that's what I did. Even if you don't prefer it over the dubbed version, it's well worth it. I don't like watching with dubs, most of the time the voices are pretty awful lol.


I just might. I listened to a few clips and the dub is pretty bad. I have a hard time getting into something when I'm reading it while it should be watched though. Trust me, dubs are pretty good these days. I think Sailor Moon and the like just left a bad taste in everyone's mouth. The FMA/FMA:B dubs are both great. Cowboy Bebop is another amazing one. D. Gray-man is pretty damn good too. All the voices are fitting and the actors show plenty of emotion.



kanra said:


> D. Gray-Man is amazing!.... Just quoted you to ask, have you read the manga? And if you did, was the anime better? I don't have much time to watch anime but I'm reading the manga and want to see if the anime is really, really worth it. The manga is really good.


I wouldn't bother then. I heard the manga is much more in-depth and that the anime's ending was fairly disappointing. I wouldn't know the truth though, because I've never read it and I don't intend to. I have that small glimmer of hope that FUNi will dub the second half of the anime so that I can finish it. I can't lose Todd Haberkorn's voice as Allen after 50ish episodes!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

For me it's Cowboy Bebop. Its only 27 episodes but the character develpment & plot is great.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

CowboyBebop said:


> For me it's Cowboy Bebop. Its only 27 episodes but the character develpment & plot is great.


I vaguely remember Cowboy Bebop from my childhood, gotta check up on it I guess..

But is there any comedy /gag anime like Gintama out there ? By far my fav anime lol.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Death Note SPOILERS: 







At the end of Death Note, Near really disappointed me. I expected him to find a way to outsmart Light, but he didn't. In the end, Near won simply because he saw and exploited a key mistake made by Light's minion. Were it not for that Near would have lost. Light read Near perfectly, knew exactly what he would do, and had the perfect plan to beat him. His underling just messed it up. Light was right, Near was inferior to L and could have never beaten Light in a straight battle of wits.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> I vaguely remember Cowboy Bebop from my childhood, gotta check up on it I guess..
> 
> But is there any comedy /gag anime like Gintama out there ? By far my fav anime lol.


Ive never seen Gintama but the funniest anime ive ever watched was Shin Chan lol



The Silent 1 said:


> Death Note SPOILERS:
> 
> At the end of Death Note, Near really disappointed me. I expected him to find a way to outsmart Light, but he didn't. In the end, Near won simply because he saw and exploited a key mistake made by Light's minion. Were it not for that Near would have lost. Light read Near perfectly, knew exactly what he would do, and had the perfect plan to beat him. His underling just messed it up. Light was right, Near was inferior to L and could have never beaten Light in a straight battle of wits.


Oh, and this is basically my thoughts of DL after L died. It started off great but the ending was anticlimactic imo. I still enjoyed it overall.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Went through Elfen Lied, nice one altogether. Manga's better though. 

Currently going through Witchblade. Pretty good so far, minus the inflated boobs the main character has. It really is a minus when over sexualisation is present in anime's. :roll


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> It really is a minus when over sexualisation is present in anime's. :roll


But that's pretty much every anime ever.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

total bs, from the Anime's I've watched Gunslinger Girl, Another, Blood +, 5 centimetres per second come to mind as anime's with limited if any over sexualisation. And there will be others.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> total bs, from the Anime's I've watched Gunslinger Girl, Another, Blood +, 5 centimetres per second come to mind as anime's with limited if any over sexualisation. And there will be others.


I've heard of 1 of those. Maybe I should say a lot of what gets dubbed is oversexualized. Do you mean over-the-top sexual scenes or just the women having ridiculously large breasts? Because I count both.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Toppington said:


> I've heard of 1 of those. Maybe I should say a lot of what gets dubbed is oversexualized. Do you mean over-the-top sexual scenes or just the women having ridiculously large breasts? Because I count both.


yeah I count both as well. Nothing wrong with having a pretty girl as a main character or whatever, just as soon as the artist puts a pair of breasts the size of watermelons on and throws in a couple of scenes of skimpy clothing I start rolling my eyes.


----------



## kitty luvs noms (Mar 6, 2012)

Death note IS pretty awesome. I wish the was more though. :T


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

anyone ever seen durarara? love it! clannad, flcl, sayonara zetsubou sensei, and ouran high school host club are some of my favorites as well. (and, you know, death note. but that's a given.) do studio ghibli movies count as animes?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

beastylex said:


> do studio ghibli movies count as animes?


They count as anime movies, yes xD


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

CowboyBebop said:


> For me it's Cowboy Bebop. Its only 27 episodes but the character develpment & plot is great.


after watching 6-7 episodes I must agree that its one of the better Anime's


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop has been on my to watch list for about 3 years, I'll watch it one day, last time I was gonna watch it I ended up watching Outlaw Star instead which is also awesome.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

naaa got bored of Cowboy Bebop, or more, the idea of cowboys in space ships was something my imagination couldn't accept 

@Toppington, 5 centimetres per second should be watched by all anime freaks, amazing art.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Too many!!!


----------



## krissymarie (Mar 6, 2012)

Best anime ever ? Hmm...:|


I have a few...

Outlaw Star . 
Cowboy Bebop . 
Yu Yu Hakusho .
Ghost In a Shell .
Case Closed . 
Gurren Lagan . 
Clannad & Kanon & AIR. 
Slayers . 
Saikano . 
Natsume Yuujin-chou Shi . 
Bokurano . 
Ano Hi Mita Hana no Namae wo Bokutachi wa Mada Shiranai .
Bakemonogatori .
Puella Madoka Magica . 

Most of them are animes that made me cry xD , but theres some pretty funny ones here too. Some are more recent than others, but I think they're still really great...


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Layla said:


> Cowboy Bebop has been on my to watch list for about 3 years, I'll watch it one day, last time I was gonna watch it I ended up watching Outlaw Star instead which is also awesome.


Its the opposite for me. Ive been meaning to watch outlaw star, trigun (all of it) and lupin.



xTKsaucex said:


> naaa got bored of Cowboy Bebop, or more, the idea of cowboys in space ships was something my imagination couldn't except
> 
> @Toppington, 5 centimetres per second should be watched by all anime freaks, amazing art.


Haha Think more bounty hunters than cowboys.

@Minipurz yup, same for me.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

krissymarie said:


> Bokurano


I love this anime, such a great but sad show, and the opening music was epic, I heard they changed the ending from the manga though.



CowboyBebop said:


> Its the opposite for me. Ive been meaning to watch outlaw star, trigun (all of it) and lupin.


Yeah Trigun is another I want to watch, love those types of anime, I think they just recently did a movie for Trigun too.


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bokurano, Gungrave, Kare Kano (His and Her Circumstances), Great Teacher Onizuka, Red Garden, Cowboy Bebop, Yu Yu Hakusho and Bokura Ga Ita will always remain close to my heart.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

death note and cowboy bebop are literally the only good animes out there, the majority of them are just horribly written cliche bull**** like bleach or DBZ. I don't get how people can sit there and watch 2 guys power up for 3 episodes straight while they just sit there and talk **** to each other.

animes are only like 10% action and 90% badly written dialogue.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Doesnt sound like you have seen many animes other than those then GD8.

There is holy ******** many animes out there than these 4 you call out, so its really an ungrounded generalization you are making.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> *Doesnt sound like you have seen many animes other than those then GD8.*
> 
> There is holy ******** many animes out there than these 4 you call out, so its really an ungrounded generalization you are making.


Seriously, buddy. You're watching too much Shonen crap or something. There's tons of stuff out there.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

no offense to you if you legitimately like anime but I just think most of it is badly written and cliche, the shonen jump stuff is especially bad. I actually hate the art style too, cowboy bebop is the only anime I've seen with good artwork.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Toppington said:


> Seriously, buddy. You're watching too much Shonen crap or something. There's tons of stuff out there.


Me ? Im confused after you quoted me :|

GD8
I havent seen that many animés but just to list some i know of with that "realistic" art, as seen in Cowboy Bebop

Samurai Shamploo
Shigurui
Afro Samurai
Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> Me ? Im confused after you quoted me :|
> 
> GD8
> I havent seen that many animés but just to list some i know of with that "realistic" art, as seen in Cowboy Bebop
> ...


No. I really need to start multiquoting. I meant GD8. Just backing up what you said.



GD8 said:


> no offense to you if you legitimately like anime but I just think most of it is badly written and cliche, the shonen jump stuff is especially bad. I actually hate the art style too, cowboy bebop is the only anime I've seen with good artwork.


Not offended at all, I just don't get why you'd even bother looking at the thread. Cowboy Bebop is very nice.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

oh yeah samurai shamploo wasn't too bad. I also liked the dubbed version of shin-chan if you'd consider that an anime. 

I just don't like anime in general though, doesn't compare to live-action shows/movies imo.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Toppington: 
Ahaa, cool cool, couldnt quite understand it 



GD8 said:


> I just don't like anime in general though, doesn't compare to live-action shows/movies imo.


Well then I dont know why you post here, if you dont like anime in general but thats up to you ofc 

Meeeh. 1 episode left of Cowboy Bebop :|


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> Well then I dont know why you post here, if you dont like anime in general but thats up to you ofc


because I'm a douche bag and I have to voice my opinion on everything lol


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

GD8 said:


> because I'm a douche bag and I have to voice my opinion on everything lol


haha  know what you mean  Btw. NO live action comedy can compare with Gintama


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

GD8 said:


> no offense to you if you legitimately like anime but I just think most of it is badly written and cliche, the shonen jump stuff is especially bad. I actually hate the art style too, cowboy bebop is the only anime I've seen with good artwork.












although I agree on the shonen part but mainly because it's intended for ages 12 and above i.e. they're kid's shows.

gotta love when people try to convince you of the deepness of Naruto, lol. Atleast I do..


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> Meeeh. 1 episode left of Cowboy Bebop :|


Didn't enjoy it?


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

The creator of Cowboy Bebop also made my utmost fav anime: Samurai Champloo...
I also love Yu Yu Hakusho, sigh, the oldies ~


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone here seen Monster on SyFy?
That is the best I've seen. I'm not really into anime anymore. After I saw Monster, I gave up on everything else.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

CowboyBebop said:


> Didn't enjoy it?


Oh yes I did 

The Meeeh was cause its over now and then whaaat..


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> Anyone here seen Monster on SyFy?
> That is the best I've seen. I'm not really into anime anymore. After I saw Monster, I gave up on everything else.


Caught it one night when they were airing a rerun of one of the earlier episodes. I remember being surprised a channel like SyFy would even air anything like that, but I gave it a shot, it hooked me, so I wrote down the title of it and watched the rest of it throughout that month. The only thing I didn't enjoy was the ending. Didn't feel quite right.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Caught it one night when they were airing a rerun of one of the earlier episodes. I remember being surprised a channel like SyFy would even air anything like that, but I gave it a shot, it hooked me, so I wrote down the title of it and watched the rest of it throughout that month. The only thing I didn't enjoy was the ending. Didn't feel quite right.


Everyone seems divided on that subject. I thought the ending was perfect.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Minipurz said:


> Oh yes I did
> 
> The Meeeh was cause its over now and then whaaat..


 I went through the same thing after I saw the ending.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess the best anime ever has to be digimon.


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, Death Note was a great anime. I was pretty disappointed when L died though. He was my favorite character. I also agree with the people who mentioned Code Geass, FMA and FMA brotherhood, Higurashi, Elfen Lied, ect I saw those and loved them! If you haven't seen them, I defiantly recommend them! I'm currently trying to find another amazing anime similar to those. I've heard lots of people say Monster is good, maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I just wanted to say that Samurai Champloo is ****ting on every other anime out there....true story.


----------



## Macornel (Mar 27, 2012)

zero no tsuikaima was one of my favorite, when i was sad it provided me with warm feelings. the hamster dance song also makes me feel happy


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't suppose any of you read Korean manhwa? I know it's not anime... But I'm pretty damn hooked on Tower of God right now, and this is just my opinion, but it's the best comic I've read to date.


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

Next one you watch should be Full Metal Alchemist then, Shintetsu/Brotherhood version.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

toradora


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

1. Samurai Champloo
2. Trigun
3. Cowboy Bebop
4. Case Closed


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Deathnote is one of my fave animes 



jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Your next anime assignment is Code Geass.. enjoy


Is Code Geass similar? Never watched it.. don't even know if it is shounen or seinen or what.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i enjoyed the first Macross series.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Is Code Geass similar? Never watched it.. don't even know if it is shounen or seinen or what.


It's similar because it also kicks ***! What are you doing, when you could be watching it right now!


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Heaven´s Lost Property. Watched the first 6 episodes of season 1 yesterday and couldn´t stop laughing the entire time while it was over 1 AM and people were trying to sleep. lol

It literally has everything; ecchi, pet-angels, explosions, randomness, flying panties, guns, night vision goggles, yakuza, beach episode, exploding panties (!), supernatural fights.. and that's just a few things from the first 6 episodes


----------



## billeh (Mar 28, 2007)

"Welcome to the N.H.K." 
Watch it if you haven't seen it. It's great. Only 24 episodes, great story, extremely relatable.
I think there's even some full episodes on youtube, seriously, check it out.


----------



## TheLone Aji (Dec 4, 2011)

Heres my short anime history: At first i just watched DN, naruto and dbz and it was pretty good. I randomly decided to watch One Piece and Ive never been such a fan for any other show before, i love it. After watching all the current episodes i took a break and tried to watch Bleach which i thought was REALLY boring. And yeah DN was a real high quality anime, the ending was epic.


----------

